# Dadant's Small Cell Foundation



## Roger Pell (Apr 29, 2010)

If you already have small cells bees (mine are from Don 'The Fat Beeman') is there any problem with using small cell foundation. I am looking at Dadant's website and they say that only really experienced beekeepers should use their 4.9mm was foundation.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Roger,

You purchased small cell bees. So yes you would buy Small Cell foundation.

Also check out Brushy Mountain.

Brooklyn


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Never had a problem with small cell regardless of the bees. Went straight to small cell foundation without regression on my hives, they did just fine.

Did three packages this spring into small cell foundation, drawn small cell and foundation. They've done just fine.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

that last foundation should be foundationless....too quick on the submit reply button!


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I went through a case and a half of small cell foundation and I don't think that I got one cell that was small cell. I still have the half case left. I have melted most of the frames down over the past couple of years, but I still have some in the hives. They are pretty funny looking. I mostly leave them on the edges of the boxes now for honey storage.

I guess I am not experienced enough to use it.


----------



## Roger Pell (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, all. On the bulk of this info I went ahead and ordererd some 4.9 from Dadant. Will check out Brushy Mountain next.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

btw, I have a small cell mill, and entire set up for sale, that I originally purchased from fatbeeman, if you want to make HIS exact foundation.


----------



## Roger Pell (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't think I am ready for that yet.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You should not have any trouble unless you do not have small cell bees. That is why they place the caveat. Some new beeks try to put 5.3+ bees on 4.9 and a mess ensues. "This stuff dont work." etc. You should also try Mann Lake pf-100s. They work great and never a problem. I put large cell bees on this to regress them.


----------



## Roger Pell (Apr 29, 2010)

mythomane said:


> You should not have any trouble unless you do not have small cell bees. That is why they place the caveat. Some new beeks try to put 5.3+ bees on 4.9 and a mess ensues. "This stuff dont work." etc. You should also try Mann Lake pf-100s. They work great and never a problem. I put large cell bees on this to regress them.



Thanks. I will try the PF-100 too.


----------

